# green light for trigger and associated questions.. re trigger and male factor



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

I was scanned on mon and found follies to be on ly 10mm on my right adn a massive 5cm cyst on my left with no follies. i was fearful they would cancel my cycle again (happened last time because of overstimulated ovaries) BUT instead i got the green light.    

have to get another scan fri morning as i may be ready for trigger over the weekend and IUI probably monday.    

my follies are doing fabby and the one that was 10mm is now 16mm and i have another one that is not far behind(they havent said how big this one is), the cyst is obv not causing a problem because follie has grown at a rate of 2mm per day which is what the clinic like to see . 

there are just a couple of questions I have and im hoping you lovely ladies who have been through treatment can help 

1. The one follie she has is 16mm ATM Ideally Iwould like to wait until Sunday/Monday for trigger to give the other follie a chance to catch up and then she will have 2 viable follies....what are the chances the bigger follie will grow too much and therefore is she better taking her chances with the one big I have now? 

2.can IUI be  successful with just one follie? 

3. DH has male factor issues (see signiture) how long should be abstain for. we managed to empty the tanks this morning - these will be no use for fertilising anything as it is too far away.. his tests were done on 3 and 4 days of abstenance.. so we are thinking that we shouldnt do anything now until the IUI and then BD for the UK.. ? surely it would be better to make sure the 'sample' was at its best and then put anything left in there afterwards rather than now ?any thoughts and advise re male factor and what we should/ shouldnt do? 

4. the clinic does the trigger and then the IUI either 24 OR 36 hours later. what makes them decide one way or anther? what would be best for male factor issues ? 

5. i wondered how long after trigger do you normally ov? this surely would determine the answer for Q number 4. i have read that with male factor its better to have egg released and then send it in.. however im not sure about this.. surely its better to have them up their waiting? 

6. is it a problem that i only have one follie that might be ready ? last time i had 4 and they cancelled on me as the clinic only proceedes if you have between 1-2 (possibly 3 depending on age) i feel like my chances are limited because i might not have a 'backup' 

7. post wash DH got 90% motiliy on 9million.. i know this doesnt sound good but he has been on supplements ever since and we are hoping for an improvement.. what are these figures like if it wasnt any better? should i be hopeful at all? what are other post wash figues like? 

signed 

a very excited and nervous BJP 

xoxo 
_________________
TTC #1 since Aug 07 
Sept 08 diagnosed mild MFI 
1st SA, Vol-7.5ml, count-50million,motility-20%, morph- 6% normal 
Second SA, Vol- 7.6ml, count-60million,motility-22%( 6% non pregresive 16% rapidly progressive) Morph-14%normal forms 
1st IUI january 2009 - abandoned- overstimulated ovaries 
IUI - Feb 09.. hoping to complete this cycle


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad all is going ahead!!!!!!  Unfortunately I have no answers for you BJP2008 just want to wish you and DH the best of luck!

SB


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

bless you SB .. it means the World to me that someone is thinking of me out there.... 

it seems to me like i have jumped though so many hoops to get here that i dont quite believe its even happening yet.... hense all the questions.. i havent dared ask before as i have never got this far in the process


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey BJP

glad things are finally going ahead for you and DH!! I won't be able to answer all questions but will tell you what I know.

What did Mary and Fiona say about follie? I think its worth letting the other catch up ..however you know that they say it only takes one !! for ICSI they recommended for DH to abstain for at least 3 days to get the best sample - but no longer.

Don't know how they decide on the hours afterward for IUI for us it seemed very unclear when to do trigger and I know on all three IUI's I ovulated at least 6 to 8 hours later ( I was in agony)

I can't remember our post wash numbers but I did ask nurse every time and she said they were with in the normal range. She will give you all the info before she does the procedure.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

No bother BJP2008.....the thing I think is brilliant about FF is although we all may not understand all of the processes of each others treatment its good to know we all care!


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi sb and gg 

i did ask about the other follie and this morning it was only 12mm so unlikely to catch up.. i posted a new thread about everything i was told this morning.

gg im surprised you oved so early mary seemed so sure that i wouldnt ov until at least 24 hours after the jab.. your experience has scared me a little as there is no way the wee egg would still be able to fertilise by the time they do iui at 36 hours surely ?

i hope you get to read my new thread as i am so full of questions... im glad to hear from you gg... see you next week i hope?


----------

